# ATTENTION ALL ANIMAS RIVER USERS!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

‎*ATTENTION ALL ANIMAS RIVER USERS*

The City of Durango is hosting an issues workshop for the Animas River Management Plan tomorrow night, Wed. Jan 4th and on Thurs. Jan 5th at 5 pm at the Durango Recreation Center.

If you use or ever plan using the Animas in any way and would like to continue to do so, please attend this meeting to discuss important issues such as the Recreational In Channel Diversion (RICD), future river-feature and access-area improvement projects, future upstream river access above the 33rd street put-in, and many other important issues. Strong voices from the boating community at these meetings are critical for maintaining and securing existing and future access to an amazing part of our public waterway.

We hope to see you all there!

For more information go to Durango Colorado Official Web Site - Animas River Management Plan


----------

